# Poor mobile reception in my home



## Cleanace1 (22 Jan 2015)

I have a very poor mobile reception in my house. So has my next door neighbour. I'm on Tesco Mobile which I understand piggy-backs on the O2 network. This poor signal also applied when I was on Vodafone, and it also applies to all visitors to my home (irrespective of network). Is there an O2 booster I can buy which will give me a working mobile signal in my house? At present, I walk to all 4 corners of my front and back garden, in an effort to get a decent signal, and that does not always work either. Thanks.


----------



## TTI (22 Jan 2015)

3 maybe a good option to try, as they had contracts for rural broadband. Where are you located? Are you in a hollow?


----------



## TTI (22 Jan 2015)

Also, Repeaters / Boosters are completely illegal in Ireland unless supplied by your mobile phone company who have a licence for the spectrum.


----------



## Cleanace1 (22 Jan 2015)

TTI said:


> 3 maybe a good option to try, as they had contracts for rural broadband. Where are you located? Are you in a hollow?


Sorry, I should have specified I'm in Dublin 16. No hollow, no obvious hindrances. Has anybody else in Dublin this problem and more importantly have they found a solution? I am quite willing to buy whatever equipment from my mobile company, as long as it solves the problem (probably O2 in my case, even though I'm on Tesco Mobile).


----------



## Sol28 (23 Jan 2015)

Dont have to be in a hollow - I am in Sandymount and there is an attrocious Vodafone signal there.


----------



## huskerdu (23 Jan 2015)

If the problem is only in your house, it may be the construction of the house itself.

Google faraday cage and mobile reception to find out more of the techie details.


----------



## fizzy (23 Jan 2015)

Hopefully Tesco/O2 have a similar product for you, but if you have fixed broadband Vodafone do have a product called Sure Signal which is supposed to boost mobile reception: [broken link removed]
I haven't used it myself & I'm no longer with Vodafone, but just thought I'd share this info in case it's helpful to anyone. 
My apartment block has generally poor mobile reception too. Your phone model could also be a factor, although given that all networks have poor reception, I'd guess it's unlikely that could improve things much in your case.


----------



## gipimann (23 Jan 2015)

I'm in Co Louth and have had poor reception in my home on Vodafone, O2 and Tesco.   Best reception is in the back garden!


----------



## dam099 (23 Jan 2015)

I recently got Vodafone Sure Signal (but only about a week yet) and so far I am seeing a very significant improvement, gone from 1-2 bars to normally 4-5. I am in a typical modern 3 bed terrace so would really have expected 5 throughout so in a bigger house I'd wonder if it would cover the whole house.


----------



## MrEarl (24 Jan 2015)

fizzy said:


> Hopefully Tesco/O2 have a similar product for you, but if you have fixed broadband Vodafone do have a product called Sure Signal which is supposed to boost mobile reception: [broken link removed] ....



While at one level, it seems crazy having to buy additional equipment to get a quality signal for a mobile telephone service you are already paying for, at another level I guess the end justifies the means....

Does anyone happen to know if there is a similar product available from Three please ?   I see numerous independent online websites offering to sell signal boosters and must admit, I am tempted and wonder if they are intentionally banned or are they just caught in a broad stroke of a pen somewhere, within legislation prepared for other purposes.


----------

